# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Deca Durabolin-real/fake?

## MoneyMike315

So these are from Qatar. Bought from a pharmacy! Real!? Hope I have posted these and two more in the next threads. If not sorry. Just lemme know... 
Thanks guys!

----------


## MoneyMike315

Im trying to get confirmation. Real or fake?

----------


## dupa95

MMM that looks good to go to me

----------


## yoslim

looks kinda fake, why is there french with other languages mixed on the box ? 
I don't really see why they would sell shit with french on it in qatar either..

----------


## Second2None

if you bought them from the pharm. directly arnt they supposed 2 be good

----------


## MoneyMike315

> if you bought them from the pharm. directly arnt they supposed 2 be good


Thats what i was thinking... But a friend picked them up from the Pharm and sent to me... But I wanted to ask you guys b4 i start to get my stock up...I think they are G2G but just wanted a lil reassurance!

----------


## Second2None

> Thats what i was thinking... But a friend picked them up from the Pharm and sent to me... But I wanted to ask you guys b4 i start to get my stock up...I think they are G2G but just wanted a lil reassurance!


well i notice they are only 50mg
they probaly come from south america
was it tj he got them from?
ive heard to stay away from there

----------


## MoneyMike315

No not TJ... He got them for me in Qatar or Kuwait..Im thinking Qatar...From an actual Pharmacy btw.

----------


## testisbest

looks good to grow

----------


## celticd

originals...
they are v good deca 
everything u posted up are good apart from them tren capsules
they are a joke and are worthless and NO WAY did u get them in any pharmacey

----------


## MoneyMike315

> originals...
> they are v good deca 
> everything u posted up are good apart from them tren capsules
> they are a joke and are worthless and NO WAY did u get them in any pharmacey


Thanks for helping with conformation... As for the Tren caps, they came from a middle man whom works at a Pharm. Maybe he didn't get them there. I dont care. Just glad I hadn't taken any and that they were a freebie!! But wish they were good for something other than the trash! lol.
Thanks again.

----------


## juiceboxx226

hard to tell

----------


## zaber

were can you organise decca in qatar?

----------


## zaber

> So these are from Qatar. Bought from a pharmacy! Real!? Hope I have posted these and two more in the next threads. If not sorry. Just lemme know... 
> Thanks guys!


can you help me find someone that can hook me up with decca? is steroids legal in qatar?

----------


## bigswo32

> So these are from Qatar. Bought from a pharmacy! Real!? Hope I have posted these and two more in the next threads. If not sorry. Just lemme know... 
> Thanks guys!


I am going to qatar in April. Money Mike, think you could pass on some advice or locals? anyone else?

----------

